# rewiring N



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

With all the post's on wiring, and such. I was looking at my old 8n. [wile checking the ing switch wiring btw] Never realy noticed before, but my wiring is in REAL bad shape. I always knew the lights and stuff did not work, but the rest always had. Well looking at it, I have a TON of old,cracked, and eaven some bare wires. Looks like if not a full rewire, I will need to at least replace some. Now I see the harness for sale on ebay, and other places, and they are not that pricey. Any one use one of these before? Would it be better to just make up the harness myself? Also, wile I have found a lot of diagrams on line, I have never seen a wire routing plan. Where the harness run, what they hook to, etc. Looks like the main engine harness runs through the tube with the plug wires. How hard is it to run that harness with the plug wires already in there? Thanks for any help. I want to make sure this old girl is ready for spring. I have a lot of clearing to do with it.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I used a harness I bought at TSC, equivalent to what's on Ebay. It worked great. That's the only way to go IMHO.


----------



## rzeigler (Oct 25, 2004)

*rewiring*

I to have used the harness that TSC provides and it worked well. My harness tucks up under the edge of the hood and drops down for the connections it really works slick.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I got a wiring harness from Genesee products when I used their kit to convert to 12 volt from 6 volt on my Case. Like the other guys said it was very easy and seemed to make a big difference.

Andy


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I picked up one of the harness from TSC, and looks nice. I have decided to do a rewire wile the motors out. All the wires are REAL bad!!!!!!


----------

